# Engagement - Jess and Nick



## Peanuts (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah so fun, this couple from my church are getting married this coming May and asked me to shoot their wedding for them. Well, I offered to do an engagement session and if they were happy, sure, I would do their wedding.  I have second shot three weddings with a local professional in addition this coming week I am going to Italy to shoot my cousin's wedding. (Please don't shoot me, , he is stationed there with the military, met his bride-to-be from Germany and decided to have a small family wedding - I'm in! It is either I shoot or disposables on the table so... why not?)

In any case, here is the wonderful young couple   I just grabbed a few to edit but there are plenty more. CC would be much appreciated.  If you want EXIF data just ask and I will provide it.

1.






2.





3. 





4.





5.  In the downsized version he looks quite repulsed for some reason, however, in the full size it is apparent he is luaghing





6.





7.





8.  My personal favourite





Thanks for looking!


----------



## BOUNCE! (Sep 30, 2007)

hey peanuts, I really love this shoot, your pp is great and you have captured some really great expressions and I love your angles. Can't wait to see their wedding and your cousins wedding!


----------



## Garbz (Sep 30, 2007)

From this angle number 2 looks very painful for the guy. Other than that great work. Really like 6 and 7 myself.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job


----------



## Arch (Sep 30, 2007)

great series, well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 30, 2007)

#2 is my favorite, there is just so much life in that photo. If they don't hire you for their wedding, they're nuts.  The umbrella shots with the fall leaves are genius. 

Marian


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies.  Yes in #2 he is caught in a slightly non-running position so I can see exactly where you are coming from Garbz.  I had them standing staggered and asked them to switch, where this occured - unfortunately I was slacking and completely missed it. So, the great couple they are I asked them to do it again   (Meanwhile I am half way across the field (85mm on a 1.6x sensor.. hmm..) yelling at them my ideas - heh.

From what they ahve said, I am quite certain I will be doing their wedding which is great as they are SUCH a fun couple.  Plus, their ceremony is at 11, reception is a lunch directly afterwards and then they are free for photos  How wonderful is that?!

Thanks once again, much appreciated


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 30, 2007)

I love every one of those!  I usually try to say a favorite or two but I can't pick!  Though I will say that number one looks like it belongs in a magazine!  Such a cool shot.  And I love the red background.  I bet when they see these they won't be able to wait for the wedding!


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Kathi!

Here is one more. I am not keen on the expressions but loving that borrowed T&S


----------



## Tangerini (Sep 30, 2007)

I really like this whole series. And of course they'd happily have you do their wedding!  Nicely done 
(You should post more often I always look forward to seeing your work.)


----------



## heip (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 30, 2007)

Great work Brittany


----------



## jemmy (Sep 30, 2007)

hot hot hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  of all the pictures you have posted, this is my fave by far!  awesome colours, framing, clarity and the best locations!  they will be thrilled xxx


----------



## TheBrainchildGroup (Sep 30, 2007)

Love the photos! Great work 

-AS


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow 4, 6 & 8 are just the best!!!!!  You should have no worries about doing a wedding because you have an amazing talent and your photos show that!!!!!!


----------



## Christina (Sep 30, 2007)

What a talent you posess! Im not crazy about the grass covering them in #3 but other than that these are great. Looks like a wedding shoot for you in the future.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, thank you all SO much for all of the kind words and encouragement 

Tangerini: I do have to post more I agree! The last few weeks/months have been full with school, university (ahhhh...) and other off to the side things which I am not too keen on. 

Christina: I completely agree on the grass note, I have to look through more of the similar shots to see if there is one without the grass being SO obtrusive.

thanks!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh and what the hey... last one (I promise!)


----------



## emogirl (Oct 1, 2007)

excellent all around!


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 1, 2007)

Dayyyummmm!  Those are fabulous!  I love every single one of them!


----------



## acaldwell (Oct 1, 2007)

its been said already, but WONDERFUL!!!!  i love #6 and 8 the best.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 1, 2007)

I love love LOVE the umbrella shot!!!!!!  Excellent!!!!!


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 1, 2007)

These are awesome!  I love how you got their reflection in #1.  I don't mind the grass framing them.  It's fun.  
And, I especially love #4-both of them

I agree with Tangerini.  I'd love to see more of your work!


----------



## subimatt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great shots! I Love the last one you posted!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 1, 2007)

You're amazing . . . the first one and the one in blk/white with the red umberella are my favorites.  Very interesting perspectives on all of these - I dig it.


----------



## noescape (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely awesome... I LOVE the b&w with the umbrella!


----------



## GoM (Oct 2, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic work...really quite inspirational as I might be doing an engagement session of my own shortly.

Seems like everything's going pretty well for you. Congrats


----------



## WDodd (Oct 2, 2007)

4, 7, and the last one you posted are my favorites. But the whole series is truly quite excellent.


----------



## Nurd (Oct 4, 2007)

Very cute!! The best engagement pictures I have seen so far!


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 5, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Oh and what the hey... last one (I promise!)



I have to say that this is probably one of the best examples of selective color, which for me, is something that is usually way overused, and improperly used.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, completely overwhelmed with all of the comments thank you so much!

I am quite adverse to selective colouring as well but I thought it worked quite well there, aslo, it didn't help that the brick is a salmon pink so the umbrella ended up blending in (but shhh.. that's a secret )

Right now I am sitting in Italy and I am flabbergasted by how bueitful it is, my head is spinning with ideas - if I wasn't an idiot hadn't brought a reader specifically for CF cards I could be sharing some of the 'location' shots I did tonight on a P&S - ah well. The doors are so ornate, the buildings are brilliant colours and the canal.. wow.  Only probably is it is suppose to downpour tomorrow morning - the time we were going to do the portraits.. doh!


----------

